

Hey Internet, it’s time to show a token of gratitude. - thorax
http://blog.bug.gd/2008/05/27/solution-saved-you-time-show-a-token-of-gratitude-with-tipjoy/

======
ivankirigin
I'm really excited about this. I don't know how many times the intertubes have
answered my coding questions. Very often the answer is worth a lot, but there
hasn't been an easy way to give back.

This could be a good reason for both those looking for answers and those
giving them to go to <http://bug.gd>

~~~
spydez
I'm less excited about this. Tipjoy only lets you gather your tips after
you've gotten up past $5 in tips.

Now, since bug.gd mentioned $0.10 tips in their post, only the very very
prolific (and very very helpful) bug solution poster will ever have a chance
of cashing in (and then only for an Amazon gift card). Everyone else will just
have 0 to 50 cents lying around taunting them.

I understand why tipjoy does it the way they do - intrinsic micropayment
issues and such. It just doesn't seem like a good way to get money to anyone
but the popular bloggers/internet personalities.

Of course, I could be wrong. Maybe people like leaving $10 tips for bug
help...

~~~
ivankirigin
The tip amount is up to the tipper. The default is $0.10, but you can set it
up to $0.50. After you tip, there is a link to give more, where you can give
quite a lot. You can change your tip amount here:
<http://tipjoy.com/settings/>

So an active user of their site probably won't have to worry about
accumulating enough to reach $5.

